# Adesso sarete contenti



## Fiammetta (19 Gennaio 2016)

*Buongiorno*
Massimo Gramellini 























19/01/2016
*MASSIMO GRAMELLINI

*



Una ragazzina di Pordenone si getta dal balcone lasciando una lettera di scuse ai genitori e una di accuse ai compagni di scuola: adesso sarete contenti. Eviterei di lanciarmi in prediche contro i tempi moderni. I bulli e gli ipersensibili non sono nati con i telefonini. Durante l’adolescenza è sempre esistito il desiderio delle menti più fragili di essere accettate dal branco conformista che l’arroganza del numero rende forte e appetibile. E chi si sente respinto da persone che in fondo disprezza (l’animo umano è contraddittorio) si rifugia nella solitudine o nella malattia, meditando gesti estremi che in qualche caso compie davvero, nell’illusione di lasciare in eredità almeno un rimorso. 

L’adolescenza rimane un pianeta esclusivo con cui gli adulti, che pure l’hanno attraversata, non riescono a rientrare in contatto. Meno che mai se i genitori dividono l’attenzione dei figli con molti altri stimoli, gli insegnanti vengono delegittimati come educatori dai genitori stessi e i presidi preferiscono tacere le storie di sopraffazione per non fare perdere reputazione e di conseguenza iscritti al proprio istituto. Ma una ricetta definitiva non esiste. Il bisogno di accettazione e riconoscimento appartiene alle angosce dell’uomo da quando ancora i nostri progenitori si dondolavano sui rami. Una cosa è sicura: essere rifiutati dal branco non è una colpa e può diventare persino una medaglia. Di solito lo si capisce da vecchi. Alla ragazzina di Pordenone, che nonostante le ferite non morirà, auguro di capirlo un po’ prima. 




http://www.lastampa.it/2016/01/19/c...e-contenti-FzmXl80qXaCWP7mX88LCyL/pagina.html




notizia di ieri: una ragazzina dodicenne si lancia nel vuoto dal secondo piano del palazzo dove abita, molte fratture ma non in pericolo di vita, grazie ad una tenda esterna che ne ha attutito la caduta.
aveva lasciato due lettere, pare scritte una settimana prima, una per i genitori di scuse ed una per i compagni di classe con una frase chiarissima : adesso sarete contenti ( immaginando la sua amor te).
era angosciata dal dover tornare a scuola e riaffrontare i compagni per episodi che ai suoi occhi erano, evidentemente, gravi

Si è  parlato del mal di vivere degli adolescenti e dell'idea che questo malessere sia ora più esasperato rispetto al passato. 
Secondo me la cosa che emerge in quest'episodio è soprattutto l'attonita realizzazione del gesto da parte dei genitori, insegnanti e preside.
la domanda è come può accadere di non percepire il reale disagio?


----------



## spleen (19 Gennaio 2016)

Ma la gioventù non doveva essere l' età solo della spensieratezza e della voglia di sperimentare? 

Per percepire un disagio ci vogliono primariamente sensibilità e capacità di osservazione, capacità che noi genitori  talvolta abbiamo perso o non abbiamo mai avuto, presi come siamo da altre faccende che riteniamo più importanti e relegando quell' età dei figli ad una idea tutta nostra, fatta di spensieratezza e divertimento.
(Aiutati in questo da una immagine sociale della gioventù artefatta, da consumatori per intenderci).


----------



## oro.blu (19 Gennaio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Ma la gioventù non doveva essere l' età della spensieratezza e della voglia di sperimentare?
> 
> Per percepire un disagio ci vogliono primariamente sensibilità e capacità di osservazione, capacità che noi genitori  talvolta abbiamo perso o non abbiamo mai avuto, presi come siamo da altre faccende che riteniamo più importanti e relegando quell' età dei figli ad una idea tutta nostra, fatta di spensieratezza e divertimento.
> (Aiutati in questo da una immagine sociale della gioventù artefatta, da consumatori per intenderci).


non posso credere che ci siano genitori tanto ottusi...Mio figlio aveva questo "male di vivere"...forse mi assomiglia un po' sotto quel punto di vista. Gli sono stata vicino, dicendogli in tutti i modi che vivere è bello, solo per se stessi, per vedere un alba e un tramonto, per sentire l'aria fredda d'inverno che ti gela i polmoni o la calura dell'estate.
Gli altri sono solo di passaggio, tutti. Bisogna dare fiducia a questi ragazzi. Bisogna che si sentano importanti per se stessi e non per gli altri. Anche se poi saranno sempre soli. Non importa. L'importante è essere VIVI. 
Un genitore DEVE vedere queste cose!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spleen (19 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> non posso credere che ci siano genitori tanto ottusi...Mio figlio aveva questo "male di vivere"...forse mi assomiglia un po' sotto quel punto di vista. Gli sono stata vicino, dicendogli in tutti i modi che vivere è bello, solo per se stessi, per vedere un alba e un tramonto, per sentire l'aria fredda d'inverno che ti gela i polmoni o la calura dell'estate.
> Gli altri sono solo di passaggio, tutti. Bisogna dare fiducia a questi ragazzi. Bisogna che si sentano importanti per se stessi e non per gli altri. Anche se poi saranno sempre soli. Non importa. L'importante è essere VIVI.
> Un genitore DEVE vedere queste cose!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


E sei stata brava. Pensa che ci sono genitori che non esitano a comprare ai loro figli qualsiasi gadget chiedano, pur di stordirli e che non "rompano i coglioni".
Riuscire a parlare, ad avere un rapporto, con figli adolescenti e post adolescenti è mediamente già una grande conquista.


----------



## brenin (19 Gennaio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> E sei stata brava. Pensa che ci sono genitori che non esitano a comprare ai loro figli qualsiasi gadget chiedano, pur di stordirli e che non "rompano i coglioni".
> *Riuscire a parlare, ad avere un rapporto*, con figli adolescenti e post adolescenti è mediamente già una grande conquista.


Quoto,oltre ad avere la loro fiducia.


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Gennaio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Ma la gioventù non doveva essere l' età solo della spensieratezza e della voglia di sperimentare?
> 
> Per percepire un disagio ci vogliono primariamente sensibilità e capacità di osservazione, capacità che noi genitori  talvolta abbiamo perso o non abbiamo mai avuto, presi come siamo da altre faccende che riteniamo più importanti e relegando quell' età dei figli ad una idea tutta nostra, fatta di spensieratezza e divertimento.
> (Aiutati in questo da una immagine sociale della gioventù artefatta, da consumatori per intenderci).


in effetti l'adolescenza è un periodo complicato, la personalità si sta formando e l'ambiente familiare, scolastico, delle amicizie può determinare facilmente uno sbilanciamento tra il trovare un certa sicurezza di se' o entrare nel tunnel della non accettazione.
questo però, ritengo, è un percorso che ogni adulto ha affrontato.
quello che mi chiedo, e a cui tu dai in parte una risposta, è se gli adulti di oggi nei loro ruoli riescano a percepire un disagio e ad intervenire in tempo.
Rispetto al passato ( inteso come gli ultimi cinquant'anni ) questi fenomeni sono in aumento o in regressione ?


----------



## brenin (19 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> non posso credere che ci siano genitori tanto ottusi...Mio figlio aveva questo "male di vivere"...forse mi assomiglia un po' sotto quel punto di vista. Gli sono stata vicino, dicendogli in tutti i modi che vivere è bello, solo per se stessi, per vedere un alba e un tramonto, per sentire l'aria fredda d'inverno che ti gela i polmoni o la calura dell'estate.
> Gli altri sono solo di passaggio, tutti. Bisogna dare fiducia a questi ragazzi. Bisogna che si sentano importanti per se stessi e non per gli altri. Anche se poi saranno sempre soli. Non importa. L'importante è essere VIVI.
> Un genitore DEVE vedere queste cose!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Straquoto. Chapeau. ( non posso dare verde,maledetto semaforo ).


----------



## spleen (19 Gennaio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> in effetti l'adolescenza è un periodo complicato, la personalità si sta formando e l'ambiente familiare, scolastico, delle amicizie può determinare facilmente uno sbilanciamento tra il trovare un certa sicurezza di se' o entrare nel tunnel della non accettazione.
> questo però, ritengo, è un percorso che ogni adulto ha affrontato.
> quello che mi chiedo, e a cui tu dai in parte una risposta, è se gli adulti di oggi nei loro ruoli riescano a percepire un disagio e ad intervenire in tempo.
> *Rispetto al passato ( inteso come gli ultimi cinquant'anni ) questi fenomeni sono in aumento o in regressione ?*


Bella domanda, potrei solo dire che comunque ci sono sempre stati, io per esempio mi ricordo molto abbastanza bene cosa accadeva a scuola.
Però mi spingo ad affermare che alcuni insegnanti un tempo erano molto meno tolleranti nei confronti dei bulli, o forse solo erano attenti (?) Sicuramente comunque avevano il sostegno dei genitori nel controllo e nella repressione, cosa che adesso manca.
Se all' epoca tornavo a casa con una nota, il problema non era la nota, era affrontare le domande di mio padre.
Adesso non si riesce nemmeno a isolare un elemento di disturbo e violenza come era ad esempio un compagno di classe di mio figlio che impediva agli insegnanti di tenere regolare lezione.
Capisco che una persona abbia dei problemi ed un disagio ma ritengo che seguire con profitto una lezione sia un diritto di tutti gli altri. Non si potè fare nulla, d'altronde capisco che siano situazioni delicate.


----------



## Nobody (19 Gennaio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Bella domanda, potrei solo dire che comunque ci sono sempre stati, io per esempio mi ricordo molto abbastanza bene cosa accadeva a scuola.
> *Però mi spingo ad affermare che alcuni insegnanti un tempo erano molto meno tolleranti nei confronti dei bulli, o forse solo erano attenti (?) Sicuramente comunque avevano il sostegno dei genitori nel controllo e nella repressione, cosa che adesso manca.*
> Se all' epoca tornavo a casa con una nota, il problema non era la nota, era affrontare le domande di mio padre.
> Adesso non si riesce nemmeno a isolare un elemento di disturbo e violenza come era ad esempio un compagno di classe di mio figlio che impediva agli insegnanti di tenere regolare lezione.
> Capisco che una persona abbia dei problemi ed un disagio ma ritengo che seguire con profitto una lezione sia un diritto di tutti gli altri. Non si potè fare nulla, d'altronde capisco che siano situazioni delicate.


Il fatto è che oggi gli insegnanti stessi sono a volte vittime del bullismo... figuriamoci i ragazzi. A mio modo di vedere l'unico modo di sistemare un bullo è fargli passare la voglia, altro che discorsi pedagogici. Devi fargli capire che proprio non è cosa. Imparare a difendersi e a non aver paura di farsi qualche livido. Altrimenti subisci, non ci son santi... non ti difenderanno nè gli insegnanti nè gli altri compagni. E ti ritroverai l'autostima sotto i piedi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Gennaio 2016)

L'adolescenza non è l'età della comprensione ma della misurazione. Ci si misura con gli altri alla ricerca della propria identità. É un'età difficile, da sempre. Per me lo é stata. É un'età in cui quello che potremo essere sembra lontanissimo e quello che eravamo fino a ieri estremamente imbarazzante. Ci si toglie l'esoscheletro dell'infanzia, una corazza di protezione formata da altri e ci si avvia per il mondo come se si fosse adulti. Ma non con la stessa pelle di un adulto. Quindi basta poco per sentirsi schiacciati da una delusione, da un'esclusione, da un'ingiustizia. Tutte cose dalle quali normalmente nell'infanzia si è protetti. Tutte cose con le quali dobbiamo fare i conti appena la lasciamo. E spesso davanti alle ingiustizie gli altri fanno finta di non vedere. Così va il mondo. Ed è pur vero che prima o poi bisogna affrontare il mondo per come è non per come si vorrebbe che fosse. Nelle fasi di transizione siamo fragili. Bisogna vigilare sugli adolescenti..
Però non sempre si riesce a farlo in modo efficace. Dico queste cose alla luce di due suicidi di adolescenti nel giro di poco tempo avvenuti vicino casa mia. Non credo che i genitori siano stati meno bravi di altri. Credo che a volte ci vorrebbe un po' più di fortuna. E io credo di averla avuta.


----------



## spleen (19 Gennaio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> *L'adolescenza non è l'età della comprensione ma della misurazione.* Ci si misura con gli altri alla ricerca della propria identità. É un'età difficile, da sempre. Per me lo é stata. É un'età in cui quello che potremo essere sembra lontanissimo e quello che eravamo fino a ieri estremamente imbarazzante. Ci si toglie l'esoscheletro dell'infanzia, una corazza di protezione formata da altri e ci si avvia per il mondo come se si fosse adulti. Ma non con la stessa pelle di un adulto. Quindi basta poco per sentirsi schiacciati da una delusione, da un'esclusione, da un'ingiustizia. Tutte cose dalle quali normalmente nell'infanzia si è protetti. Tutte cose con le quali dobbiamo fare i conti appena la lasciamo. E spesso davanti alle ingiustizie gli altri fanno finta di non vedere. Così va il mondo. Ed è pur vero che prima o poi bisogna affrontare il mondo per come è non per come si vorrebbe che fosse. Nelle fasi di transizione siamo fragili. Bisogna vigilare sugli adolescenti..
> Però non sempre si riesce a farlo in modo efficace. Dico queste cose alla luce di due suicidi di adolescenti nel giro di poco tempo avvenuti vicino casa mia. Non credo che i genitori siano stati meno bravi di altri. Credo che a volte ci vorrebbe un po' più di fortuna. E io credo di averla avuta.


Sicuramente! E tieni presente che ci sono persone che tendono a misurarsi tutta la vita per capire chi sono.
Che non abbiano mai abbandonato l'adolescenza?


----------



## oro.blu (19 Gennaio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> in effetti l'adolescenza è un periodo complicato, la personalità si sta formando e l'ambiente familiare, scolastico, delle amicizie può determinare facilmente uno sbilanciamento tra il trovare un certa sicurezza di se' o entrare nel tunnel della non accettazione.
> questo però, ritengo, è un percorso che ogni adulto ha affrontato.
> quello che mi chiedo, e a cui tu dai in parte una risposta, è se gli adulti di oggi nei loro ruoli riescano a percepire un disagio e ad intervenire in tempo.
> Rispetto al passato ( inteso come gli ultimi cinquant'anni ) questi fenomeni sono in aumento o in regressione ?


credo siano in aumento...purtroppo...troppe informazioni e spirito di emulazione...e genitori assenti come ha detto Spleen...anche se mi rode questo. Sarò stata incoscente a metterli al mondo, ma sono la mia vita!


----------



## spleen (19 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> credo siano in aumento...purtroppo...troppe informazioni e spirito di emulazione...e genitori assenti come ha detto Spleen...anche se mi rode questo. *Sarò stata incoscente a metterli al mondo, ma sono la mia vita!*


Ma no dai, ci vuole ache un briciolo di incoscenza per vivere. E comunque mettere al mondo bambini è una bella cosa.


----------



## oro.blu (19 Gennaio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Bella domanda, potrei solo dire che comunque ci sono sempre stati, io per esempio mi ricordo molto abbastanza bene cosa accadeva a scuola.
> Però mi spingo ad affermare che alcuni insegnanti un tempo erano molto meno tolleranti nei confronti dei bulli, o forse solo erano attenti (?) Sicuramente comunque avevano il sostegno dei genitori nel controllo e nella repressione, cosa che adesso manca.
> Se all' epoca tornavo a casa con una nota, il problema non era la nota, era affrontare le domande di mio padre.
> Adesso non si riesce nemmeno a isolare un elemento di disturbo e violenza come era ad esempio un compagno di classe di mio figlio che impediva agli insegnanti di tenere regolare lezione.
> Capisco che una persona abbia dei problemi ed un disagio ma ritengo che seguire con profitto una lezione sia un diritto di tutti gli altri. Non si potè fare nulla, d'altronde capisco che siano situazioni delicate.





Nobody ha detto:


> Il fatto è che oggi gli insegnanti stessi sono a volte vittime del bullismo... figuriamoci i ragazzi. A mio modo di vedere l'unico modo di sistemare un bullo è fargli passare la voglia, altro che discorsi pedagogici. Devi fargli capire che proprio non è cosa. Imparare a difendersi e a non aver paura di farsi qualche livido. Altrimenti subisci, non ci son santi... non ti difenderanno nè gli insegnanti nè gli altri compagni. E ti ritroverai l'autostima sotto i piedi.


è brutto da dire, ma per questo ho insistito che i miei figli non andassero nella scuola pubblica ma in una paritaria alle medie...giusto il tempo per insegnargli la disciplina e per farli maturare. Non sopporto i genitori che minano l'autorità degli insgnanti, che difendono a prescindere i figli. In questa scuola esistevano delle norme, comportamentali e di rendimento, non le segui, non ti va bene....fuori dalle balle....


----------



## disincantata (19 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> è brutto da dire, ma per questo ho insistito che i miei figli non andassero nella scuola pubblica ma in una paritaria alle medie...giusto il tempo per insegnargli la disciplina e per farli maturare. Non sopporto i genitori che minano l'autorità degli insgnanti, che difendono a prescindere i figli. In questa scuola esistevano delle norme, comportamentali e di rendimento, non le segui, non ti va bene....fuori dalle balle....



UUna delle mie figlie ha trovata una ragazza 'pestifera' proprio in una scola privata, gestita da suore. Terza liceo.

Per fortuna sapeva difendersi ma non darei proprio la colpa alla scuola pubblica.


----------



## disincantata (19 Gennaio 2016)

L'ANNO successivo scuola statale. Piu' successo.


----------



## Mary The Philips (19 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> è brutto da dire, ma per questo ho insistito che i miei figli non andassero nella scuola pubblica ma in una paritaria alle medie...giusto il tempo per insegnargli la disciplina e per farli maturare. Non sopporto i genitori che minano l'autorità degli insgnanti, che difendono a prescindere i figli. In questa scuola esistevano delle norme, comportamentali e di rendimento, non le segui, non ti va bene....fuori dalle balle....


Ma che razza di discorso è????

Nelle scuole pubbliche non esistono le norme comportamentali e gli obiettivi disciplinari? E poi, che vuol dire "se non le  segui fuori dalle balle"? Ma hai idea dei fini educativi della scuola? E mica serve solo per insegnare la disciplina ai tuoi figli? Se permetti a quello dovrebbe pensarci in primis la famiglia e poi, insieme a questa, la scuola. Che discorso razzista e classista fai? Se fosse tuo figlio ad avere difficoltà comportamentali o di altra natura ti piacerebbe che gli insegnati gli dicessero "fuori dalle balle"? Ma ci andassero coloro che possono permettersi la scuola privata, sovvenzionata abbondantemente dallo Stato tra l'altro, che come te cercano un nido sicuro per i propri figli, fuori dalle balle... Manco i figli deglli altri, che siano immigrati o indigenti o semplicemente bisognosi di attenzioni particolari, che la scuola DEVE fornire, fossero figli di nessuno.


----------



## Nicka (19 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> è brutto da dire, ma per questo ho insistito che i miei figli non andassero nella scuola pubblica ma in una paritaria alle medie...giusto il tempo per insegnargli la disciplina e per farli maturare. Non sopporto i genitori che minano l'autorità degli insgnanti, che difendono a prescindere i figli. In questa scuola esistevano delle norme, comportamentali e di rendimento, non le segui, non ti va bene....fuori dalle balle....


Ho frequentato sia scuole pubbliche che private, mi spiace dirti che le teste di cazzo, siano esse studenti o insegnanti erano ben presenti in entrambe le realtà.
In ogni scuola esistono norme, comportamentali e di rendimento, non vuol dire nulla versare una cospicua somma, non garantisce proprio niente.


----------



## banshee (19 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ho frequentato sia scuole pubbliche che private, mi spiace dirti che le teste di cazzo, siano esse studenti o insegnanti erano ben presenti in entrambe le realtà.
> In ogni scuola esistono norme, comportamentali e di rendimento, non vuol dire nulla versare una cospicua somma, non garantisce proprio niente.


quoto..

io ho frequentato solo scuole pubbliche e ho avuto tutti insegnanti severi, seri e tanta disciplina.

le scuole private che conosco io qui, erano il "rifugium peccatorum" di coloro che non riuscivano a passare l'anno o faticavano a studiare troppo a scuola nostra... e conoscevo tanti tanti studenti delle private che oltre a tanta dama bianca  ne facevano di ogni, coperti dal fatto che "tanto a scuola paga papy"..


----------



## Nobody (19 Gennaio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> UUna delle mie figlie ha trovata una ragazza 'pestifera' proprio in una scola privata, gestita da suore. Terza liceo.
> 
> *Per fortuna sapeva difendersi* ma non darei proprio la colpa alla scuola pubblica.


Ma infatti la differenza è tutta lì... non c'entrano scuole pubbliche o private, ma far acquistare al ragazzino la sicurezza di sè che viene percepita immediatamente dai bulli di merda. Che hanno un radar per individuare le possibile vittime.


----------



## Nobody (19 Gennaio 2016)

ecco come un esile ragazzino che si stava beatamente facendo i cazzi suoi risolve la faccenda una volta per tutte.
[video=youtube;YkA5bYhtA3c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YkA5bYhtA3c[/video]


----------



## Nicka (19 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ma infatti la differenza è tutta lì... non c'entrano scuole pubbliche o private, ma far acquistare al ragazzino la sicurezza di sè che viene percepita immediatamente dai bulli di merda. Che hanno un radar per individuare le possibile vittime.


Questo è il punto principale, compito di insegnanti e genitori dovrebbe essere appunto quello di far acquisire quella sicurezza che diventa utile in caso di vessazioni varie.
Non è semplice e me ne rendo conto, ma il bullismo esiste da sempre...e si è sempre combattuto, ognuno coi propri mezzi. Poi sì, ci sono casi gravi e di forte disagio, lì bisognerebbe intervenire in modo netto e deciso.


----------



## Nobody (19 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Questo è il punto principale, compito di insegnanti e genitori dovrebbe essere appunto quello di far acquisire quella sicurezza che diventa utile in caso di vessazioni varie.
> Non è semplice e me ne rendo conto, ma il bullismo esiste da sempre...e si è sempre combattuto, ognuno coi propri mezzi. Poi sì, ci sono casi gravi e di forte disagio, lì bisognerebbe intervenire in modo netto e deciso.


Sarebbe l'ideale, ma a scuola nessuno tutela nessuno purtroppo... nè insegnanti nè compagni. Anche perchè spesso questi fatti avvengono fuori dalle aule.
Io opterei per una palestra d'arte marziale seria... quel bimbetto si vede che pratica karate stile shotokan e spara un calcio circolare (mawashi geri) nella mascella del bulletto rompicoglioni. Ha risolto in due secondi anni di futuri soprusi  Nota la calma con cui lo osserva subito dopo, totale controllo di sè.


----------



## oro.blu (19 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ho frequentato sia scuole pubbliche che private, mi spiace dirti che le teste di cazzo, siano esse studenti o insegnanti erano ben presenti in entrambe le realtà.
> In ogni scuola esistono norme, comportamentali e di rendimento, non vuol dire nulla versare una cospicua somma, non garantisce proprio niente.


Valutato bene la scuola...la cifra non era poi così importante...gente che cambia il cellulare ogni 6 mesi che "modifica" l'auto e poi non vuol spendere per i figli...guarda discorso che mi fa girare le ....


----------



## disincantata (19 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Valutato bene la scuola...la cifra non era poi così importante...gente che cambia il cellulare ogni 6 mesi che "modifica" l'auto e poi non vuol spendere per i figli...guarda discorso che mi fa girare le ....



Qui sbagli.  Io ho selto solo per comodita' scuole private  asilo elelementari  per tutte e tre, e medie private per la prima che me lo ha rinfacciato  per decenni.  Poi la mezzana in terza liceo  ha voluto  cambiare ed ha scelto  una privata, pentitissima.

Premesso che non tutti possono permettersi decenni di scuore private, ma tornassi indietro solo pubbliche.


----------



## Mary The Philips (19 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Valutato bene la scuola...la cifra non era poi così importante...gente che cambia il cellulare ogni 6 mesi che "modifica" l'auto e poi non vuol spendere per i figli...guarda discorso che mi fa girare le ....


Parti dal principio che spendere per una scuola privata sia cosa buona e giusta. E invece è sbagliato. Per me.

Ma poi che ti frega di come gli altri spendono i propri soldi non l'ho capito.


----------



## Nicka (19 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Valutato bene la scuola...la cifra non era poi così importante...gente che cambia il cellulare ogni 6 mesi che "modifica" l'auto e poi non vuol spendere per i figli...guarda discorso che mi fa girare le ....


Sì sì, anche i miei hanno valutato bene la scuola. Le teste di cazzo c'erano ovunque, perchè non vorrei offenderti, ma non dipende dalla scuola, quanto da chi la frequenta.
E i soldi li hanno pure le teste di cazzo.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Gennaio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Parti dal principio che spendere per una scuola privata sia cosa buona e giusta. E invece è sbagliato. Per me.
> 
> Ma poi che ti frega di come gli altri spendono i propri soldi non l'ho capito.


Io ho dovuto scegliere la scuola privata perchè mio figlio mi ha chiesto di recuperare gli anni persi
Tra i soldi che mi pesano di più spendere ci sono questi.
E' vero che i ragazzi sono accuditi e curati e ci sono mille regole. Peccato che la preparazione nulla a che vedere con quelle statali e soprattutto il fatto che paghi, conta.


----------



## Mary The Philips (19 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io ho dovuto scegliere la scuola privata perchè mio figlio mi ha chiesto di recuperare gli anni persi
> Tra i soldi che mi pesano di più spendere ci sono questi.
> E' vero che i ragazzi sono accuditi e curati e ci sono mille regole. Peccato che la preparazione nulla a che vedere con quelle statali e soprattutto il fatto che paghi, conta.


La tua è una scelta non a priori, ma consequenziale ad un insuccesso scolastico. E ci può anche stare, ed è logico che a pagamento tutto si possa fare, semmai le conseguenze di una preparazione non ottimale ricadranno in futuro.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Gennaio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> La tua è una scelta non a priori, ma consequenziale ad un insuccesso scolastico. E ci può anche stare, ed è logico che a pagamento tutto si possa fare, semmai le conseguenze di una preparazione non ottimale ricadranno in futuro.


Non infierire 
A priori non l'avrei mai fatta e non sono convinta che sia la scelta giusta nemmeno ora


----------



## disincantata (19 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non infierire
> A priori non l'avrei mai fatta e non sono convinta che sia la scelta giusta nemmeno ora



Si sbaglia a volte per accontentare i figli.  Anch'io ho iscritto la seconda in una privata su sua insistenza e poi si e' pentita ed e' tornata alla pubblica. 

Un anno di sofferenza ed in piu' era lontana.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Gennaio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Si sbaglia a volte per accontentare i figli.  Anch'io ho iscritto la seconda in una privata su sua insistenza e poi si e' pentita ed e' tornata alla pubblica.
> 
> Un anno di sofferenza ed in piu' era lontana.


Lui è contento della scelta. Mi ringrazia di continuo. Si sente compreso e aiutato e in effetti si da da fare di più
Io continuo a pensare che con quei soldi ci pagavamo delle signore vacanze,


----------



## disincantata (19 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lui è contento della scelta. Mi ringrazia di continuo. Si sente compreso e aiutato e in effetti si da da fare di più
> Io continuo a pensare che con quei soldi ci pagavamo delle signore vacanze,



Consolati allora, io oltre ad aver speso controvoglia perche' era un collego di suore :rotfl: poi ho scoperto a fine anno che si era trovata malissimo.

AL contrario di quello che succedeva alla statale disse che molte ragazze rispondevano malissimo ai prof e disturbavano molto, lasciando perdere la pazza che neppure conosceva ma era gelosa di lei perche' era amica di una ragazza 'che a sua volta considerava in esclusiva come unica amica, ridicolo ma un problema perche' appunto era fuori di testa. 

Se tuo figlio si trova  bene e studia sono soldi ben spesi.


----------



## oro.blu (19 Gennaio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Qui sbagli.  Io ho selto solo per comodita' scuole private  asilo elelementari  per tutte e tre, e medie private per la prima che me lo ha rinfacciato  per decenni.  Poi la mezzana in terza liceo  ha voluto  cambiare ed ha scelto  una privata, pentitissima.
> 
> Premesso che non tutti possono permettersi decenni di scuore private, ma tornassi indietro solo pubbliche.


ho parlato SOLO delle medie, nel periodo di transizione e non di scuole private ma PARITARIE...poi ognuno legga quello che vuole.... e almeno da noi i miei ragazzi sono stati MOLTO ben seguiti e hanno ricevuto un educazione adeguata e rispettosa verso le figure autoritari. Poi le superiori hanno deciso indipendentemente e individualmente quello che hanno preferito.
Oltretutto la preparazione sotto il profilo didattico è stata ottima...


----------



## Nobody (19 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sì sì, anche i miei hanno valutato bene la scuola. Le teste di cazzo c'erano ovunque, perchè non vorrei offenderti, ma non dipende dalla scuola, quanto da chi la frequenta.
> *E i soldi li hanno pure le teste di cazzo*.


Dall'esperienza mia a scuola, soprattutto le teste di cazzo. I più rompicoglioni erano quelli col papà in grana.


----------



## Nicka (19 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Dall'esperienza mia a scuola, soprattutto le teste di cazzo. I più rompicoglioni erano quelli col papà in grana.


Eh...


----------



## Nobody (19 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Eh...


strano vero?


----------



## Spot (19 Gennaio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Ma che razza di discorso è????
> 
> Nelle scuole pubbliche non esistono le norme comportamentali e gli obiettivi disciplinari? E poi, che vuol dire "se non le  segui fuori dalle balle"? Ma hai idea dei fini educativi della scuola? E mica serve solo per insegnare la disciplina ai tuoi figli? Se permetti a quello dovrebbe pensarci in primis la famiglia e poi, insieme a questa, la scuola. Che discorso razzista e classista fai? Se fosse tuo figlio ad avere difficoltà comportamentali o di altra natura ti piacerebbe che gli insegnati gli dicessero "fuori dalle balle"? Ma ci andassero coloro che possono permettersi la scuola privata, sovvenzionata abbondantemente dallo Stato tra l'altro, che come te cercano un nido sicuro per i propri figli, fuori dalle balle... Manco i figli deglli altri, che siano immigrati o indigenti o semplicemente bisognosi di attenzioni particolari, che la scuola DEVE fornire, fossero figli di nessuno.


Molto dura ma quoto.

E comunque, tornando alla vicenda, in un caso del genere non mi permetterei di fare supposizioni, così, a scatola chiusa, su una realtà familiare che non conosco.
Le variabili sono troppe e non è detto che siano solo ambientali.
Nemmeno un contesto familiare perfetto (ammesso che esista) può essere garante di uno sviluppo equilibrato e esente da problemi, anche così eclatanti.
Così come la serenità dei vostri ragazzi è solo parzialmente merito vostro. Con tutto il rispetto, eh.


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Gennaio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> L'adolescenza non è l'età della comprensione ma della misurazione. Ci si misura con gli altri alla ricerca della propria identità. É un'età difficile, da sempre. Per me lo é stata. É un'età in cui quello che potremo essere sembra lontanissimo e quello che eravamo fino a ieri estremamente imbarazzante. Ci si toglie l'esoscheletro dell'infanzia, una corazza di protezione formata da altri e ci si avvia per il mondo come se si fosse adulti. Ma non con la stessa pelle di un adulto. Quindi basta poco per sentirsi schiacciati da una delusione, da un'esclusione, da un'ingiustizia. Tutte cose dalle quali normalmente nell'infanzia si è protetti. Tutte cose con le quali dobbiamo fare i conti appena la lasciamo. E spesso davanti alle ingiustizie gli altri fanno finta di non vedere. Così va il mondo. Ed è pur vero che prima o poi bisogna affrontare il mondo per come è non per come si vorrebbe che fosse. Nelle fasi di transizione siamo fragili. Bisogna vigilare sugli adolescenti..
> Però non sempre si riesce a farlo in modo efficace. Dico queste cose alla luce di due suicidi di adolescenti nel giro di poco tempo avvenuti vicino casa mia. *Non credo che i genitori siano stati meno bravi di altri.* Credo che a volte ci vorrebbe un po' più di fortuna. E io credo di averla avuta.


Si, capitano tragedie anche se i genitori sono stati attenti, dialoganti, non assenti.
Succede che alcuni ragazzi riescano a camuffare il loro disagio, soffrono ma non cercano aiuto, si vergognano. 
Probabilmente qualche segnale nel loro comportamento potrebbe destare sospetti o dubbi ma non credo sia facile cogliere ogni sfumatura  del malessere.


----------



## oro.blu (19 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sì sì, anche i miei hanno valutato bene la scuola. Le teste di cazzo c'erano ovunque, perchè non vorrei offenderti, ma non dipende dalla scuola, quanto da chi la frequenta.
> E i soldi li hanno pure le teste di cazzo.


non mi offendi affatto, in quanto non penso assolutamente di essere una testa di cazzo... Offendere le persone no è nel mio stile. ognuno fa quello che crede. I miei figli sono cresciuti bene. alle superiori quando vado a parlare con i professori si complimentano per la loro educazione e senso civico...e del resto me ne frega un piffero, anche se non sono male nemmeno nel rendimento...Quindi evidentemente la scuola che ho scelto ha dato i suoi frutti.


----------



## Nicka (19 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> non mi offendi affatto, in quanto non penso assolutamente di essere una testa di cazzo... Offendere le persone no è nel mio stile. ognuno fa quello che crede. I miei figli sono cresciuti bene. alle superiori quando vado a parlare con i professori si complimentano per la loro educazione e senso civico...e del resto me ne frega un piffero, anche se non sono male nemmeno nel rendimento...Quindi evidentemente la scuola che ho scelto ha dato i suoi frutti.


Io non intendevo che tu fossi una testa di cazzo...:facepalm:Ho detto che in ogni ambiente ci sono teste di cazzo, è ben diverso.
Oh, ma se hai scelto una buona scuola va benissimo, ho solo detto che non dipende dal fatto che ci hai speso soldi. Mi sembra un ragionamento molto semplice. Potevi trovare un'ottima scuola privata, pubblica, paritaria, come ti pare...diciamo che i tuoi figli hanno avuto il culo di trovarsi in un buon ambiente.
Ho detto che l'ambiente non è garantito come pulito e buono per il solo fatto di pagare di più rispetto a chi va alla pubblica.


----------



## oro.blu (19 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> è brutto da dire, ma per questo ho insistito che i miei figli non andassero nella scuola pubblica ma in una paritaria alle medie...giusto il tempo per insegnargli la disciplina e per farli maturare. Non sopporto i genitori che minano l'autorità degli insgnanti, che difendono a prescindere i figli. In questa scuola esistevano delle norme, comportamentali e di rendimento, non le segui, non ti va bene....fuori dalle balle....





Nicka ha detto:


> Io non intendevo che tu fossi una testa di cazzo...:facepalm:Ho detto che in ogni ambiente ci sono teste di cazzo, è ben diverso.
> Oh, ma se hai scelto una buona scuola va benissimo, ho solo detto che non dipende dal fatto che ci hai speso soldi. Mi sembra un ragionamento molto semplice. Potevi trovare un'ottima scuola privata, pubblica, paritaria, come ti pare...diciamo che i tuoi figli hanno avuto il culo di trovarsi in un buon ambiente.
> Ho detto che l'ambiente non è garantito come pulito e buono per il solo fatto di pagare di più rispetto a chi va alla pubblica.



il problema è che credo di essere stata fraintesa...non sono i ragazzi che non rispettano le regole a dover essere cacciati, ma i genitori che creano problemi. Purtroppo sai bene che la scuola pubblica è per sua natura appunto pubblica e non si può impedire a certi genitori di fare i gradassi...Le insegnanti hanno le mani legate e sono costrette a chinare la testa. Capisco che non è corretto verso chi non può assolutamente permetterselo, ma visto che questa possibilità l'ho avuta è stata una scelta ben fatta... E comunque ribadisco che non sono poi così inaccessibili.


----------



## Spot (20 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> il problema è che credo di essere stata fraintesa...non sono i ragazzi che non rispettano le regole a dover essere cacciati, ma i genitori che creano problemi. Purtroppo sai bene che la scuola pubblica è per sua natura appunto pubblica e non si può impedire a certi genitori di fare i gradassi...Le insegnanti hanno le mani legate e sono costrette a chinare la testa. Capisco che non è corretto verso chi non può assolutamente permetterselo, ma visto che questa possibilità l'ho avuta è stata una scelta ben fatta... E comunque ribadisco che non sono poi così inaccessibili.


Mah.
Io ho frequentato scuole pubbliche e gruppi d'educazione privati.
I secondi erano nettamente peggiori.

Per non parlare del fatto che ci sono scuole private qui che hanno una fama davvero triste.
E no, non è vero che nella pubblica non si hanno i mezzi per gestire i casi di genitori problematici.


----------



## Nobody (20 Gennaio 2016)

ma poi il bullismo non fa distinzioni tra pubblico e privato. I ragazzi rompicoglioni li trovi ovunque.


----------



## Nicka (20 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma poi il bullismo non fa distinzioni tra pubblico e privato. I ragazzi rompicoglioni li trovi ovunque.


Ma appunto...
Quando andavo al liceo io un ragazzo a causa di continue vessazioni si è buttato dall'ultimo piano, lui al contrario della ragazzina di cui si parlava è morto, aveva 16 anni. Scuola pubblica.
Ho cambiato scuola per vari motivi e per volere dei miei, mi hanno iscritta a una privata. Lì ho subito varie rotture di balle da parte dei compagni, tutti figli di papà. Ho passato un anno infernale, ma per mia fortuna ho sempre avuto un certo tipo di carattere...per cui l'ho passata senza grossi traumi. Non ho avuto supporto dai professori e dalla preside, del resto "sono ragazzi!". E meno male che era reputato un "buon ambiente".
Certo, e mi trovavo la felpa piena di sputi quando passavo. Mi trovavo denigrata e derisa, mi trovavo al centro di squallide scommesse, indicata e presa per il culo.
Bel periodo di merda.


----------



## Nobody (20 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma appunto...
> *Quando andavo al liceo io un ragazzo a causa di continue vessazioni si è buttato dall'ultimo piano, lui al contrario della ragazzina di cui si parlava è morto, aveva 16 anni. Scuola pubblica.*
> Ho cambiato scuola per vari motivi e per volere dei miei, mi hanno iscritta a una privata. *Lì ho subito varie rotture di balle da parte dei compagni, tutti figli di papà. Ho passato un anno infernale, ma per mia fortuna ho sempre avuto un certo tipo di carattere...per cui l'ho passata senza grossi traumi. Non ho avuto supporto dai professori e dalla preside, del resto "sono ragazzi!". E meno male che era reputato un "buon ambiente".
> Certo, e mi trovavo la felpa piena di sputi quando passavo. Mi trovavo denigrata e derisa, mi trovavo al centro di squallide scommesse, indicata e presa per il culo.*
> Bel periodo di merda.


Lo so Nicka... guarda quando andavo a scuola ne ho viste di tutti i colori... ragazzi "dipinti" col pennarello, chiusi nell'armadio, spinti in un bidone e fatti rotolare, ad uno hanno spento una sigaretta sulla mano, ad altri lanciavano le scarpe dalle finestre. Per questo dico, l'unica cosa che posso consigliare ad un genitore è insegnare ai figli a difendersi. Perchè se aspetti l'aiuto dei professori, puoi pure lanciarti dalla finestra.
E la reazione del ragazzino nel filmato che ho postato in certi casi è risolutiva.


----------



## Nicka (20 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Lo so Nicka... guarda quando andavo a scuola ne ho viste di tutti i colori... ragazzi "dipinti" col pennarello, chiusi nell'armadio, spinti in un bidone e fatti rotolare, ad uno hanno spento una sigaretta sulla mano, ad altri lanciavano le scarpe dalle finestre. Per questo dico, l'unica cosa che posso consigliare ad un genitore è insegnare ai figli a difendersi. Perchè se aspetti l'aiuto dei professori, puoi pure lanciarti dalla finestra.
> E la reazione del ragazzino nel filmato che ho postato in certi casi è risolutiva.


Ecco, non ho fatto arti marziali, però una volta davanti all'ennesima rottura di balle mi sono girata male. Avevo un ombrello perchè pioveva, mi sono girate talmente le balle che mi sono voltata brandendolo e l'ho spaccato sulla schiena a uno. Bè, mi ero rotta il cazzo. Ma che diamine.


----------



## Nobody (20 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ecco, non ho fatto arti marziali, però una volta davanti all'ennesima rottura di balle mi sono girata male. Avevo un ombrello perchè pioveva, mi sono girate talmente le balle che mi sono voltata brandendolo e l'ho spaccato sulla schiena a uno. Bè, mi ero rotta il cazzo. Ma che diamine.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:ecco, così si fa :up: 
io ho praticato Karate da quando avevo 8 anni, e poi Aikido... ero un ragazzo tranquillissimo, mai avuto rotture di coglioni... le merde telepaticamente si accorgono da chi stare lontano. Le poche volte che ho fatto a botte era per difendere dei ragazzi che davvero mi facevano compassione, per come venivano trattati


----------



## oro.blu (20 Gennaio 2016)

Cosa devo dire. è stata la mia esperienza. Qui la scuola paritaria ha una marcia in più in tutti i sensi...


----------



## Nicka (20 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Cosa devo dire. è stata la mia esperienza. Qui la scuola paritaria ha una marcia in più in tutti i sensi...


Oro...è culo.
E' andata bene e fa piacere per voi.


----------



## oro.blu (20 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Oro...è culo.
> E' andata bene e fa piacere per voi.


non si può sempre basarsi sul culo e sulla sfiga.... magari qualche volta, *dico* "qualche volta" una persona valuta anche...
ma magari mi sbaglio!


----------



## Nicka (20 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> non si può sempre basarsi sul culo e sulla sfiga.... magari qualche volta, *dico* "qualche volta" una persona valuta anche...
> ma magari mi sbaglio!


Ma tu puoi aver valutato tutto quello che ti pare! Devi però prendere in considerazione il fatto che magari uno dei compagni di scuola sfugge al tuo controllo e alla tua valutazione preliminare e combina quello che pensavi non potesse combinare in un ambiente simile.


----------



## Nobody (20 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> *non si può sempre basarsi sul culo e sulla sfiga.*... magari qualche volta, *dico* "qualche volta" una persona valuta anche...
> ma magari mi sbaglio!


certo che no... uno deve prendere delle decisioni per il suo meglio, ma bisogna essere sempre consapevoli che anche così culo e sfiga sono imponderabili. Una cosa non esclude l'altra.


----------



## oro.blu (20 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma tu puoi aver valutato tutto quello che ti pare! Devi però prendere in considerazione il fatto che magari uno dei compagni di scuola sfugge al tuo controllo e alla tua valutazione preliminare e combina quello che pensavi non potesse combinare in un ambiente simile.



Si ma cara, e come dire vado in macchina con le cinture di sicurezza,  mi travolge un tir sono morta... Siccome le cinture mi stanno sulle balle, tanto vale non usarele.

E questo vale per* la valutazione*, non per il privato o il pubblico beneinteso


----------



## Nicka (20 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Si ma cara, e come dire vado in macchina con le cinture di sicurezza,  mi travolge un tir sono morta... Siccome le cinture mi stanno sulle balle, tanto vale non usarele.
> 
> E questo vale per* la valutazione*, non per il privato o il pubblico beneinteso


Ok va bene. Hai ragione. Pollice su per la vostra scelta.


----------



## oro.blu (20 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ok va bene. Hai ragione. Pollice su per la vostra scelta.



non volevo affatto la tua approvazione... Non me ne faccio nulla. Come sempre la verità sta nel mezzo. Solo che è difficile ammetterlo.


----------



## danny (20 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma appunto...
> Quando andavo al liceo io un ragazzo a causa di continue vessazioni si è buttato dall'ultimo piano, lui al contrario della ragazzina di cui si parlava è morto, aveva 16 anni. Scuola pubblica.
> Ho cambiato scuola per vari motivi e per volere dei miei, mi hanno iscritta a una privata. Lì ho subito varie rotture di balle da parte dei compagni, *tutti figli di papà*. Ho passato un anno infernale, ma per mia fortuna ho sempre avuto un certo tipo di carattere...per cui l'ho passata senza grossi traumi. Non ho avuto supporto dai professori e dalla preside, del resto "*sono ragazzi*!". E meno male che era reputato un "buon ambiente".
> Certo, e mi trovavo la felpa piena di sputi quando passavo. Mi trovavo denigrata e derisa, mi trovavo al centro di squallide scommesse, indicata e presa per il culo.
> Bel periodo di merda.


Arroganti e stronzi in non pochi casi come dimostra la tua storia.
("sono ragazzi" va tradotto con "sono nostri clienti")


----------



## danny (20 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Lo so Nicka... guarda quando andavo a scuola ne ho viste di tutti i colori... ragazzi "dipinti" col pennarello, chiusi nell'armadio, spinti in un bidone e fatti rotolare, ad uno hanno spento una sigaretta sulla mano, ad altri lanciavano le scarpe dalle finestre. *Per questo dico, l'unica cosa che posso consigliare ad un genitore è insegnare ai figli a difendersi. *Perchè se aspetti l'aiuto dei professori, puoi pure lanciarti dalla finestra.
> E la reazione del ragazzino nel filmato che ho postato in certi casi è risolutiva.


Assolutamente.
Il genitore invece tende a difendere, ovvero a fare scelte protettive (scelgo di tenerti lontano dai conflitti perché temo per te) nei confronti del giovane.


----------



## Nicka (20 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> non volevo affatto la tua approvazione... Non me ne faccio nulla. Come sempre la verità sta nel mezzo. Solo che è difficile ammetterlo.


Stavo appunto tentando di portarla nel mezzo, sei tu che sei convinta del tuo. Ma va bene così.


----------



## Nobody (20 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Assolutamente.
> *Il genitore invece tende a difendere, ovvero a fare scelte protettive *(scelgo di tenerti lontano dai conflitti perché temo per te) nei confronti del giovane.


si purtroppo è vero... ed a mio avviso è totalmente sbagliato, anche se comprensibile. Per fortuna i mie ragionavano in modo diverso (soprattutto mio padre). Da ragazzino ho sempre giocato per strada (vabbè allora era più facile) e lì impari a cavartela. Si giocava a pallone, si costruivano carretti per lanciarsi nelle discese, si litigava e a volte ci si menava. Mai niente di grave, qualche livido e sbucciatura. E poi è stata molto formativa la palestra e lo sport in generale. Ovviamente allora mica lo sai, ma guardando ora indietro mi accorgo che queste cose ti insegnao tranquillità sicurezza e autostima.


----------



## oro.blu (20 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Stavo appunto tentando di portarla nel mezzo, sei tu che sei convinta del tuo. Ma va bene così.



non sembrava proprio...cmq


----------



## Nicka (20 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> si purtroppo è vero... ed a mio avviso è totalmente sbagliato, anche se comprensibile. Per fortuna i mie ragionavano in modo diverso (soprattutto mio padre). Da ragazzino ho sempre giocato per strada (vabbè allora era più facile) e lì impari a cavartela. Si giocava a pallone, si costruivano carretti per lanciarsi nelle discese, si litigava e a volte ci si menava. Mai niente di grave, qualche livido e sbucciatura. E poi è stata molto formativa la palestra e lo sport in generale. Ovviamente allora mica lo sai, ma guardando ora indietro mi accorgo che queste cose ti insegnao tranquillità sicurezza e autostima.


Io ho avuto un'educazione un po' spartana. Mio padre mi ha sempre detto che non dovevo farmi mettere i piedi in testa e dovevo reagire davanti a cose che non mi andavano bene. E se mi lamentavo di cose simili c'era caso che prendevo pure il resto. Perchè loro erano stronzi, ma io se ero figlia sua (e nipote di mio nonno) non potevo essere pure cogliona, quindi REAGISCI.
In più ha sempre detto anche una cosa: "guarda che quelli al mattino si siedono al cesso e cagano come te, immaginali così"...  
Pure io giocavo per strada, tra botte e lividi vari. Per quanto dirlo sembri una sciocchezza era veramente formativo.
Non si vuole fare il solito giochino del "si stava meglio quando si stava peggio", ma adesso i ragazzini non sono mica più di tanto abituati a mettere il naso fuori...


----------



## Eratò (20 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> il problema è che credo di essere stata fraintesa...non sono i ragazzi che non rispettano le regole a dover essere cacciati, ma i genitori che creano problemi. Purtroppo sai bene che la scuola pubblica è per sua natura appunto pubblica e non si può impedire a certi genitori di fare i gradassi...Le insegnanti hanno le mani legate e sono costrette a chinare la testa. Capisco che non è corretto verso chi non può assolutamente permetterselo, ma visto che questa possibilità l'ho avuta è stata una scelta ben fatta... E comunque ribadisco che non sono poi così inaccessibili.


Ma sarà stato un fraintendimento  ma il tuo disscorso appariva un filino classista... Come se nelle scuole private ci fossero i ragazzi educati,rispettosi e per bene coi genitori non gradassi e tutti gli insegnanti da favola mentre le scuole pubbliche siano da buttare insieme a tutti i genitori coi figli irrispettosi e le insegnanti che poverette vengono sodomizzate da famiglie ignoranti e prepotenti. Quello che è vero è che i prepotenti, cattivi, presuntuosi e bulli si possono trovare ovunque.


----------



## perplesso (20 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> si purtroppo è vero... ed a mio avviso è totalmente sbagliato, anche se comprensibile. Per fortuna i mie ragionavano in modo diverso (soprattutto mio padre). Da ragazzino ho sempre giocato per strada (vabbè allora era più facile) e lì impari a cavartela. Si giocava a pallone, si costruivano carretti per lanciarsi nelle discese, si litigava e a volte ci si menava. Mai niente di grave, qualche livido e sbucciatura. E poi è stata molto formativa la palestra e lo sport in generale. Ovviamente allora mica lo sai, ma guardando ora indietro mi accorgo che queste cose ti insegnao tranquillità sicurezza e autostima.


a distanza di quasi 30 anni infatti ho il dubbio che mio padre mi iscrisse alle medie in una scuola di gente da strada apposta.


----------



## Nobody (20 Gennaio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> a distanza di quasi 30 anni infatti ho il dubbio che mio padre mi iscrisse alle medie in una scuola di gente da strada apposta.


che poi magari trovavi gente meno stronza che alle private...


----------



## oro.blu (20 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> certo che no... uno deve prendere delle decisioni per il suo meglio, ma bisogna essere sempre consapevoli che anche così culo e sfiga sono imponderabili. Una cosa non esclude l'altra.





danny ha detto:


> Assolutamente.
> Il genitore invece tende a difendere, ovvero a fare scelte protettive (scelgo di tenerti lontano dai conflitti perché temo per te) nei confronti del giovane.





Nobody ha detto:


> si purtroppo è vero... ed a mio avviso è totalmente sbagliato, anche se comprensibile. Per fortuna i mie ragionavano in modo diverso (soprattutto mio padre). Da ragazzino ho sempre giocato per strada (vabbè allora era più facile) e lì impari a cavartela. Si giocava a pallone, si costruivano carretti per lanciarsi nelle discese, si litigava e a volte ci si menava. Mai niente di grave, qualche livido e sbucciatura. E poi è stata molto formativa la palestra e lo sport in generale. Ovviamente allora mica lo sai, ma guardando ora indietro mi accorgo che queste cose ti insegnao tranquillità sicurezza e autostima.



Sbagliate il mio pensiero se pensate che li abbia tenuti sotto una cappa di vetro. I miei figli sono andati a scuola con i mezzi pubblici (no corierine scolastiche) fin dall'età di 11 anni. Ho mandato mia figlia in Inghilterra durante l'estate a studiare presso una casa famiglia (da sola). Li ho abituati a stare da soli in casa un po' alla volta dall'età di 8 anni (viviamo isolati). Ho spinto mio figlio a fare parkur dopo che ha lasciato il pattinaggio artistico. Li incoraggio sempre e comunque ad essere forti ed indipendenti.
Per le scuole medie è stata una scelta ponderata dalla situazione, per la grande di un dirigente scolastico che lasciava che regnasse l'anarchia, per il piccolo problemi legati alla sua persona in quanto doveva essere seguito con delle attenzioni maggiori che purtroppo la scuola pubblica non mi offriva. Sono andata cercando altre scuole (anche pubbliche) che mi dessero le stesse garanzie e non le ho trovate.... Protezione, si. Dove so che posso e che non compromette la loro capacità di confrontarsi con il mondo e le sue difficoltà. 
Ho avuto genitori distanti e assenti. Sono cresciuta piena di complessi ed incapace di reagire alle provocazioni. Non ho permesso che questo accadesse ai miei figli.
Ora i miei ragazzi hanno acquisito le capacità che io desideravo, sono colti ed educati e soprattutto amati da tutti, hanno un sacco di amici e si sanno ben difendere dai prepotenti....
Hanno solo un difetto....una madre un po' stronza che non li difende mai in pubblico dove sono presenti...


----------



## Nicka (20 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> che poi magari trovavi gente meno stronza che alle private...


Quoto.


----------



## Nobody (20 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io ho avuto un'educazione un po' spartana. Mio padre mi ha sempre detto che non dovevo farmi mettere i piedi in testa e dovevo reagire davanti a cose che non mi andavano bene. E se mi lamentavo di cose simili c'era caso che prendevo pure il resto. Perchè loro erano stronzi, ma io se ero figlia sua (e nipote di mio nonno) non potevo essere pure cogliona, quindi REAGISCI.
> In più ha sempre detto anche una cosa: "guarda che quelli al mattino si siedono al cesso e cagano come te, immaginali così"...
> Pure io giocavo per strada, tra botte e lividi vari. Per quanto dirlo sembri una sciocchezza era veramente formativo.
> Non si vuole fare il solito giochino del "si stava meglio quando si stava peggio", ma adesso i ragazzini non sono mica più di tanto abituati a mettere il naso fuori...


anche a me i miei dicevano sempre... non cominciare mai per primo e lascia in pace gli altri, ma se ti danno uno schiaffo restituiscine due. Però non era un fissa, e le volte che tornavo coi graffi mia mamma mi consolava  la volta che mi sono fatto più male è stato quando cadendo male mentre giocavo a pallone mi sono fratturato il braccio sinistro :unhappy: 
Più qualche botta che rimediavo... la volta che ho esagerato io è quando alle medie ho dato un calcio in pieno petto a un ragazzo che per la prima volta mi stava  cominciando  a rompere pesantemente le palle nel cortile della scuola. Da bullo è diventato infame, andando a raccontare tutto ai professori... e mio padre il giorno dopo mi ha dovuto accompagnare dal preside. Ma non me ne sono pentito per niente.


----------



## Eratò (20 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Sbagliate il mio pensiero se pensate che li abbia tenuti sotto una cappa di vetro. I miei figli sono andati a scuola con i mezzi pubblici (no corierine scolastiche) fin dall'età di 11 anni. Ho mandato mia figlia in Inghilterra durante l'estate a studiare presso una casa famiglia (da sola). Li ho abituati a stare da soli in casa un po' alla volta dall'età di 8 anni (viviamo isolati). Ho spinto mio figlio a fare parkur dopo che ha lasciato il pattinaggio artistico. Li incoraggio sempre e comunque ad essere forti ed indipendenti.
> Per le scuole medie è stata una scelta ponderata dalla situazione, per la grande di un dirigente scolastico che lasciava che regnasse l'anarchia, per il piccolo problemi legati alla sua persona in quanto doveva essere seguito con delle attenzioni maggiori che purtroppo la scuola pubblica non mi offriva. Sono andata cercando altre scuole (anche pubbliche) che mi dessero le stesse garanzie e non le ho trovate.... Protezione, si. Dove so che posso e che non compromette la loro capacità di confrontarsi con il mondo e le sue difficoltà.
> Ho avuto genitori distanti e assenti. Sono cresciuta piena di complessi ed incapace di reagire alle provocazioni. Non ho permesso che questo accadesse ai miei figli.
> Ora i miei ragazzi hanno acquisito le capacità che io desideravo, sono colti ed educati e soprattutto amati da tutti, hanno un sacco di amici e si sanno ben difendere dai prepotenti....
> Hanno solo un difetto....una madre un po' stronza che non li difende mai in pubblico dove sono presenti...


Ci sono tanti altri ragazzi che non vengono amati da tutti ma non perché  sbagliano loro o perché i genitori non li hanno saputi educare oppure perché la scuola fa schifo ma perché sono stati sfortunati a incontrare appunto dei bulli.


----------



## Nobody (20 Gennaio 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ci sono tanti altri ragazzi che non vengono amati da tutti ma non perché  sbagliano loro o perché i genitori non li hanno saputi educare oppure perché la scuola fa schifo *ma perché sono stati sfortunati a incontrare appunto dei bulli.*


è che statisticamente c'è almeno un bullo in ogni classe... mi ricordo di averli visti alle elementari, alle medie e alle superiori... secondo me ci sono pure nelle case di riposo


----------



## perplesso (20 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> che poi magari trovavi gente meno stronza che alle private...


tu fai conto che l'ultimo giorno di scuola i miei compagni di classe sono entrati nottetempo nell'istituto e hanno smontato water, orinatori e lavandini dei bagni.   che erano appena stati rifatti e quindi era tutta roba nuova.

perchè gli erano stati commissionati da non mi ricordo che locale per "arredare" i propri bagni.


quindi, no direi che il dubbio che mi è sovvenuto con gli anni è che lui volesse che imparassi a cavarmela anche con soggetti simili.

perchè rimanere pulito nella seta è semplice.   è rimanere pulito nel letame che è complicato.


----------



## Eratò (20 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> è che statisticamente c'è almeno un bullo in ogni classe... mi ricordo di averli visti alle elementari, alle medie e alle superiori... secondo me ci sono pure nelle case di riposo


SicuroMa per far parlare questi ragazzi bisogna appunto far capire che la colpa non è loro, che il bullismo è un fenomeno diffuso che devono imparare ad affrontare e che il mondo non è fatto di tanti Winnie The Pooh che vivono in armonia e amore. Che scontrarsi è al ordine del giorno e che  non importa essere amati da tutti... Ma saper affrontare chi non ci ama e ci aggredisce.


----------



## Nobody (20 Gennaio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> tu fai conto che l'ultimo giorno di scuola i miei compagni di classe sono entrati nottetempo nell'istituto e hanno smontato water, orinatori e lavandini dei bagni.   che erano appena stati rifatti e quindi era tutta roba nuova.
> 
> perchè gli erano stati commissionati da non mi ricordo che locale per "arredare" i propri bagni.
> 
> ...


Lo so. A trovarla però, la seta...


----------



## Nobody (20 Gennaio 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> SicuroMa per far parlare questi ragazzi bisogna appunto far capire che la colpa non è loro, *che il bullismo è un fenomeno diffuso* *che devono imparare ad affrontare *e che il mondo non è fatto di tanti Winnie The Pooh che vivono in armonia e amore.* Che scontrarsi è al ordine del giorno e che  non importa essere amati da tutti... Ma saper affrontare chi non ci ama e ci aggredisce*.


Assolutamente d'accordo con te. Peace&love sempre, ma coi bastardi, ci si difende... à la guerre comme à la guerre :calcio:


----------



## perplesso (20 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Lo so. A trovarla però, la seta...


si procede per esclusione.   io sapevo che se avessi seguito l'onda dei miei compagni di classe delle medie, sarei finito in galera o tossicodipendente come parecchi di loro.

ho scelto io di andare allo scientifico e sono capitato in una classe che era quasi l'opposto, come composizione sociale e comportamentale.

problemi di bullismo mai avuti, perchè magari come dici tu i bulli hanno il radar ed io evidentemente non ero sul radar.

all'università invece mi sono trovato in casa con spacciatori,figli di camorristi,spogliarellisti in locali gay,tossici vari ed ex nonchè futuri carcerati.


un periodo interessante.


----------



## Eratò (20 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Assolutamente d'accordo con te. Peace&love sempre, ma coi bastardi, ci si difende... à la guerre comme à la guerre :calcio:


Assolutamente. È una regola di sopravvivenza... Che prima o poi bisogna metterla in atto sennò si passa per scemi... oltre che vittime.


----------



## Nobody (20 Gennaio 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Assolutamente. È una regola di sopravvivenza...* Che prima o poi bisogna metterla in atto sennò si passa per scemi... oltre che vittime*.


eh si, perchè alla peggio finisce pure che ci si butti dalla finestra... a quel punto, che ci si buttino loro. Io non sono per porgere l'altra guancia. Coi nazisti Gandhi sarebbe finito in una camera a gas. La violenza non è lecita, ma quando la si usa per autodifesa o in difesa di un inerme è un atto di coraggio sicuramente preferibile alla ignavia e alla sottomissione.


----------



## Nobody (20 Gennaio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> si procede per esclusione.   io sapevo che se avessi seguito l'onda dei miei compagni di classe delle medie, sarei finito in galera o tossicodipendente come parecchi di loro.
> 
> ho scelto io di andare allo scientifico e sono capitato in una classe che era quasi l'opposto, come composizione sociale e comportamentale.
> 
> ...


Hanno ottimi radar, molto raramente sbagliano... e allora si prendono la paga. Ma mica solo a scuola, i sopraffattori i carnefici ad esempio, individuano facilmente donne vittime con cui rapportarsi.


----------



## oro.blu (20 Gennaio 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ci sono tanti altri ragazzi che non vengono amati da tutti ma non perché  sbagliano loro o perché i genitori non li hanno saputi educare oppure perché la scuola fa schifo ma perché sono stati sfortunati a incontrare appunto dei bulli.



Dai bulli bisogna sapersi difendere....Cosa credi che non ne abbia mai incontrati? Io sono una testacalda e ho sempre reagito...molto spesso rimettendoci. 
Semplicemente volevo che per un periodo, quello che io giudico di transazione,almeno i miei figli, si trovassero in un posto dove so che gli adulti difendono chi si trova in difficolta...senza storie di classi sociali etc
Non sono ne snob ne piena di soldi. Ho rinunciato per anni alla mia persona pur di seguire e avvantaggiare i miei figli...
Però come sempre è facile puntare il dito su chi la pensa in modo diverso...


----------



## danny (20 Gennaio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> si procede per esclusione.   io sapevo che se avessi seguito l'onda dei miei compagni di classe delle medie, sarei finito in galera o tossicodipendente come parecchi di loro.
> 
> ho scelto io di andare allo scientifico e sono capitato in una classe che era quasi l'opposto, come composizione sociale e comportamentale.
> 
> ...


Non ho una storia dissimile, salvo il fatto che allo scientifico io ero quello delle case popolari, il che mi rendeva assolutamente impopolare tra i figli di papà che mi circondavano. Dovevo selezionare ed ero selezionato a mia volta, o escluso.
I bulli hanno davvero il radar come dici tu, perché sono dei vigliacchi.
Devono mostrare le palle solo in situazioni in cui possono farlo facilmente.
Tossici e gay in genere che ho conosciuto non erano bulli, come pure quei piccoli delinquenti con cui mi è capitato di rapportarmi, esiste un codice d'onore che se lo rispetti non ti fa temere nulla, anzi.
Sto parlando di tossici da spade o fumo, altre droghe danno altre manifestazioni.
Sui camorristi e figli di camorristi, diciamo su quelli che hanno un discreto potere nell'ambito, lascerei perdere.
Sono temibili a prescindere, almeno quelli che ho incontrato io.
Non sono bulli: sono spietati.


----------



## Nobody (20 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Non ho una storia dissimile, salvo il fatto che allo scientifico io ero quello delle case popolari, il che mi rendeva assolutamente impopolare tra i figli di papà che mi circondavano. Dovevo selezionare ed ero selezionato a mia volta, o escluso.
> I bulli hanno davvero il radar come dici tu, perché sono dei vigliacchi.
> Devono mostrare le palle solo in situazioni in cui possono farlo facilmente.
> Tossici e gay in genere che ho conosciuto non erano bulli, come pure quei piccoli delinquenti con cui mi è capitato di rapportarmi, esiste un codice d'onore che se lo rispetti non ti fa temere nulla, anzi.
> ...


I malavitosi infatti sono altro tipo di gente, col bullismo non c'entrano nulla.
I tossici tutto sono tranne bulli, hai ragione... ho notato una cosa, non so se possa avere un valore statistico vista l'esiguità dei numeri: praticamente tutti i coglioni che ho conosciuto erano figli unici. Non sto dicendo che tutti i figli unici siano bulli eh, ma che i bulli lo erano.


----------



## Eratò (20 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Dai bulli bisogna sapersi difendere....Cosa credi che non ne abbia mai incontrati? Io sono una testacalda e ho sempre reagito...molto spesso rimettendoci.
> Semplicemente volevo che per un periodo, quello che io giudico di transazione,almeno i miei figli, si trovassero in un posto dove so che gli adulti difendono chi si trova in difficolta...senza storie di classi sociali etc
> Non sono ne snob ne piena di soldi. Ho rinunciato per anni alla mia persona pur di seguire e avvantaggiare i miei figli...
> Però come sempre è facile puntare il dito su chi la pensa in modo diverso...


Pensi che abbia puntato il dito su di te? No. Nel mio post precedente ho spiegato qual era la impressione che mi dava il tuo scritto. Mica ti ho giudicata.E mi ha colpita anche quel "son amati da tutti". E quindi ti sto dicendo che ci son ragazzi che non sono amati da tutti non perchè non abbiano le qualità dei tuoi figli ma perché hanno incontrato dei bulli... Per esperienza mia.


----------



## Mary The Philips (20 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io ho avuto un'educazione un po' spartana. Mio padre mi ha sempre detto che non dovevo farmi mettere i piedi in testa e dovevo reagire davanti a cose che non mi andavano bene. E se mi lamentavo di cose simili c'era caso che prendevo pure il resto. Perchè loro erano stronzi, ma io se ero figlia sua (e nipote di mio nonno) non potevo essere pure cogliona, quindi REAGISCI.
> In più ha sempre detto anche una cosa: "guarda che quelli al mattino si siedono al cesso e cagano come te, immaginali così"...
> Pure io giocavo per strada, tra botte e lividi vari. Per quanto dirlo sembri una sciocchezza era veramente formativo.
> Non si vuole fare il solito giochino del "si stava meglio quando si stava peggio", ma adesso i ragazzini non sono mica più di tanto abituati a mettere il naso fuori...


Avrei preferito anch'io un'educazione spartana e che mi fosse stato insegnato a difendermi. Invece mio padre è un pacifista mondiale, non coglione ma ragionatore con chiunque, e questo mi ha passato, col risultato di essere arrivata in età adulta a non sapermi difendere assolutamente quando era il caso. Idem per mia sorella, candy candy e biancaneve .

Ci hanno pensato il tempo e gli eventi a forgiarci, sulla nostra pelle, e dopo essere entrambe passate per il periodo, piuttosto lungo, in cui non ci si  sapeva dosare e si aggrediva anche quando il dialogo sarebbe bastato, ci siamo resettate su una più o meno giusta via di mezzo. Ho realizzato non da molto tempo che passare al contrattacco quando il gioco si fa pesante paga tantissimo, se si hanno mezzi e ragione.

Educare un ragazzo in tal senso non è facile; insegnargli come misurare le reazioni compatibilmente con la loro personalità è un percorso che secondo me si fa soprattutto con l'esempio, con quello che si fa e si è, sia come genitori che come docenti.


----------



## oro.blu (20 Gennaio 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Penso che abbia puntato il dito su di te? No. Nel mio post precedente ho spiegato qual era la impressione che mi dava il tuo scritto. Mica ti ho giudicata.E mi ha colpita anche quel "son amati da tutti". E quindi ti sto dicendo che chi ci son ragazzi che non sono amati da tutti non perchè non abbiano le qualità dei tuoi figli ma perché hanno incontrato dei bulli... Per esperienza mia.


scusa non mi so esprimere bene ed in questo pos è passato di me cose che non penso. Non sono una così brutta persona e non penso che ci sia il marcio nella scuola pubblica. Il caso era riferito alla MIA situazione nella MIA zona.
Il concetto era che visto come si presentava la scuola qui ho insistito perchè facessero una scuola che io ho valutato migliore per i miei figli in quel momento, solo per dire che sto attenta alle loro problematiche e fragilità.
è passata tutta un altra cosa che mi ha fatto rabbia e forse poi ho letto i vostri commenti come delle accuse..


----------



## perplesso (20 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Non ho una storia dissimile, salvo il fatto che allo scientifico io ero quello delle case popolari, il che mi rendeva assolutamente impopolare tra i figli di papà che mi circondavano. Dovevo selezionare ed ero selezionato a mia volta, o escluso.
> I bulli hanno davvero il radar come dici tu, perché sono dei vigliacchi.
> Devono mostrare le palle solo in situazioni in cui possono farlo facilmente.
> Tossici e gay in genere che ho conosciuto non erano bulli, come pure quei piccoli delinquenti con cui mi è capitato di rapportarmi, esiste un codice d'onore che se lo rispetti non ti fa temere nulla, anzi.
> ...


non venivo dalle case popolari, ma i miei erano gli unici a essersi fermati alla quinta elementare, come titolo di studio.
ma non ho mai avuto problemi di snobismo da parte di chi era figlio di ingegneri,medici,architetti o altro.   credo sia stata una fortuna, più che altro, di aver trovato gente con quei 5 neuroni funzionanti.

tossici da spade o canne erano ordinaria amministrazione all'università.   ma anche quelli da paste e cartoni.
mai avuto problemi con loro.

sul figlio del camorrista,lo sapemmo in seguito, quando cercammo di recuperare i 3 milioni di lire di bollette che non aveva pagato.   ci fecero capire che era più saggio dividerci il puffo tra noi 3 rimasti in casa.


----------



## Eratò (20 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> scusa non mi so esprimere bene ed in questo pos è passato di me cose che non penso. Non sono una così brutta persona e non penso che ci sia il marcio nella scuola pubblica. Il caso era riferito alla MIA situazione nella MIA zona.
> Il concetto era che visto come si presentava la scuola qui ho insistito perchè facessero una scuola che io ho valutato migliore per i miei figli in quel momento, solo per dire che sto attenta alle loro problematiche e fragilità.
> è passata tutta un altra cosa che mi ha fatto rabbia e forse poi ho letto i vostri commenti come delle accuse..


Ognuno fa per i propri figli ciò che considera meglio. Se tu hai valutato così saprai meglio. Ma è la generalizzazione che stona e hai fatto bene a chiarire. Secondo me son realtà complesse e definire il responsabile di determinate situazioni dando responsabilità SOLO ad un fattore, scolastico, genitoriale o caratteriale che sia, risulta riduttivo e fuorviante. Ogni caso è a se .Non penso che tu sia una brutta persona. Non lo pensavo neanche prima.


----------



## Mary The Philips (20 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Non ho una storia dissimile, salvo il fatto che allo scientifico io ero quello delle case popolari, il che mi rendeva assolutamente impopolare tra i figli di papà che mi circondavano. Dovevo selezionare ed ero selezionato a mia volta, o escluso.
> I bulli hanno davvero il radar come dici tu, perché sono dei vigliacchi.
> Devono mostrare le palle solo in situazioni in cui possono farlo facilmente.
> Tossici e gay in genere che ho conosciuto non erano bulli, come pure quei piccoli delinquenti con cui mi è capitato di rapportarmi, esiste un codice d'onore che se lo rispetti non ti fa temere nulla, anzi.
> ...



Alle medie ero la sfigata in un gruppetto di figlie di papà; ai tempi le vacanze studio in America e le settimane bianche che loro facevano regolarmente per me erano solo sogni, così come gli abiti e tutto il resto. Mi salvava che ero brava a scuola, forse mi tenevano con loro solo per quello, ma mi prendevano per il culo sottilmente, anche solo perchè quando si studiava insieme a casa mia non c'era nessuna madre (la mia lavorava) che ci preparava le splendide merende che venivano servite nelle loro ville, spesso da una donna di servizio.

E poi ci ha pensato la vita : una me la sono ritrovata in stanza all'università gelosissima del suo amato ragazzo, mio migliore amico, un'altra ha avuto una serie di vicende bruttine in seguito alle quali è tanto cambiata, un'altra ancora si è laureata in medicina a quarant'anni e a 50 ancora cerca lavoro anche se non ne ha bisogno, etc etc., ma a prescindere da tutto ciò ai tempi era tutto il mondo che le esaltava, per posizione sociale (una era la figlia di un imprenditore che dava lavoro a centinaia di famglie) e bellezza. Io non avveo nè l'una nè l'altra, un rimorchio praticamente , però si frequentava nel pomeriggio una scuola privata, gruppo tipo CL (teribbbile), e le suore erano coloro dalle quali partivano le discriminazioni più eclatanti. Il mio odio per loro, monache et similia, iniziato ai tempi,  non si è mai placato


----------



## Eratò (20 Gennaio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Alle medie ero la sfigata in un gruppetto di figlie di papà; ai tempi le vacanze studio in America e le settimane bianche che loro facevano regolarmente per me erano solo sogni, così come gli abiti e tutto il resto. Mi salvava che ero brava a scuola, forse mi tenevano con loro solo per quello, ma mi prendevano per il culo sottilmente, anche solo perchè quando si studiava insieme a casa mia non c'era nessuna madre (la mia lavorava) che ci preparava le splendide merende che venivano servite nelle loro ville, spesso da una donna di servizio.
> 
> E poi ci ha pensato la vita : una me la sono ritrovata in stanza all'università gelosissima del suo amato ragazzo, mio migliore amico, un'altra ha avuto una serie di vicende bruttine in seguito alle quali è tanto cambiata, un'altra ancora si è laureata in medicina a quarant'anni e a 50 ancora cerca lavoro anche se non ne ha bisogno, etc etc., ma a prescindere da tutto ciò ai tempi era tutto il mondo che le esaltava, per posizione sociale (una era la figlia di un imprenditore che dava lavoro a centinaia di famglie) e bellezza. Io non avveo nè l'una nè l'altra, un rimorchio praticamente , però si frequentava nel pomeriggio una scuola privata, gruppo tipo CL (teribbbile), e le suore erano coloro dalle quali partivano le discriminazioni più eclatanti. Il mio odio per loro, monache et similia, iniziato ai tempi,  non si è mai placato


Madonna quanti ricordi che mi fai venire in mente leggendoti... Tra elementari e università la "parente povera" della situazione ero io


----------



## Nicka (20 Gennaio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> e le suore erano coloro dalle quali partivano le discriminazioni più eclatanti. Il mio odio per loro, monache et similia, iniziato ai tempi,  non si è mai placato


Non fatemi aprire l'argomento "suore", please.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non fatemi aprire l'argomento "suore", please.


Manco a me.
Comunque tornando all'argomento del 3d, la mente di un'adolescente è un tumulto. I pensieri non seguono le regole della pacatezza e della logica, affatto.
Ci sono ingorghi, mulinelli che trascinano nella depressione, frutto di cambiamenti drastici del corpo e della sua chimica.
Poi, certo, c'è l'esterno.
Ma a meno di casi di conclamato bullismo o malessere familiare ed anche in quei casi, quello che fa la differenza tra chi va avanti comunque in modo positivo e chi invece si lascia trascinare negli abissi negativi del pensiero suicida, ma attenzione anche del cattivo rapporto con il cibo, dell'abuso di alcool, di sostanze, da una vita sessuale emotivamente disfunzionale, insomma tutto quello che allontana da una vita in cui si vede il proprio futuro in modo sostanzialmente positivo, non può essere ascritto in maniera semplicistica a responsabilità familiari o dell'ambiente scolastico.
O meglio può essere anche fatto, ma è una semplificazione che guarda caso viene fatta da chi si è salvato da tali problemi. Se fosse così semplice la ricetta non sarebbero comprensibili la maggior parte delle difficoltà  adolescenziali, come non sarebbero comprensibili persone che sono traghettate attraverso situazioni difficilissime rimanendo sostanzialmente illese.
Facile dire: eh, ma io sono stato bravo perchè sono stato attento.
Facile e crudele con chi, pur essendo stato attento, si è trovato a lottare con mostri temibili la cui origine spesso non ci è dato di conoscere.
Magari fosse così facile e ripeto: io sono stata fortunata.


----------



## ivanl (20 Gennaio 2016)

Sbri, mi prenoto un training/tutorial con te, in vista dell'adolescenza del mio pupattolo. Facciamo verso la seconda media?


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Gennaio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> Sbri, mi prenoto un training/tutorial con te, in vista dell'adolescenza del mio pupattolo. Facciamo verso la seconda media?



Per i maschi quello é un anno critico. Prenota un corso di controllo della respirazione.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> scusa non mi so esprimere bene ed in questo pos è passato di me cose che non penso. Non sono una così brutta persona e non penso che ci sia il marcio nella scuola pubblica. Il caso era riferito alla MIA situazione nella MIA zona.
> Il concetto era che visto come si presentava la scuola qui ho insistito perchè facessero una scuola che io ho valutato migliore per i miei figli in quel momento, solo per dire che sto attenta alle loro problematiche e fragilità.
> è passata tutta un altra cosa che mi ha fatto rabbia e forse poi ho letto i vostri commenti come delle accuse..


Guarda che a me la scuola privata fa schifo a prescindere, anche se ci sono stata,
Però concordo con te perché ognuno conosce i propri figli e la zona dove si trova e (per metterla sul ridere, dicendo però cose vere) adesso sulle battute della pecora di Oscuro ci ridiamo giustamente, ma vorremmo tutti evitarle, se possibile, a una bambina di 10 anni. Voglio dire che quando si è adulti e se ne è usciti diciamo che se ne esce, ma potrebbe anche essere meglio trovarsi in situazioni difficili quando si è in grado di affrontarle. Non credo che si sia davvero convinti che il metodo migliore sia buttare un figlio nell'oceano e dirgli  "nuota!" Qualcuno affoga. Meglio prima imparare in piscina.


----------

